# Indian Hardware pricelist



## rakee (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi ppl
I found difficult for a long time searching for price list of all computer products in India.So now lets help ourselves by developing this post with the uptodate price listings of all computer oriented products.
Comeon guyz rockon...


----------



## akshayt (Jul 23, 2004)

Consult tech-arena.com/forums

take a look at nehruplaceithub.com

CPU
Amd 64:
2800newcatle=9.5k
3000newcaslte=11k
3200clawhammer=14.5k
AMD
2000=under 3k
amd 2400=4k
amd 2200=3.7k
amd 2600barton=4.5k
amd 2800arton=7k
amd 3000barton=9k


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jul 23, 2004)

H/W section :: *forums.tech-arena.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30

--x---

*Processor prices* :: *forums.tech-arena.com/showthread.php?t=3978

*GFX card prices* :: *forums.tech-arena.com/showthread.php?t=3976

--x--

Hey akshayt, do u use someother ID on TA kya? you got smarter i guess 

cheers mate.

.


----------



## rakee (Jul 24, 2004)

Thatz great guyz...please keep it going uptodate


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

yes i do use another id!


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jul 24, 2004)

Good for you


----------



## akshayt (Jul 24, 2004)

WWW.XFXFORCE.COM [AUTHORIZED NVIDIA MFG.] 2 YRS WARRANTY	PRICES

GEFORCE FX 6800 ULTRA 128MB  W/TV, DVI & VIVO	34000/-
GEFORCE FX 5950 ULTRA 256MB  W/TV, DVI & VIVO	24000/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]	
GEFORCE 4 FX 5900XT 128MB DDR TV & DVI	16500/-
GEFORCE FX 5700 ULTRA 128MB  W/TV & DDRIII DUAL DVI	12750/-
[5 FULL VERSION GAMES BUNDLED]	
GEFORCE FX 5700 LE 256 MB DDR TV& DVI	7650/-
GEFORCE 4 FX 5600 128MB DDR TV & DVI	7500/-
GEFORCE TI 4200 128MB WITH VIVO	6600/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	5350/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	3500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB DDR W/TV 	3350/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	3025/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/O DVI	2875/-
GEFORCE 4 MX 4000  64MB DDR W/TV 	2250/-
PCI GEFORCE4 MX 4000 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	4600/-
PCI GEFORCE2 MX 400 64MB SDR W/TV	3250/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	7500/-
GEFORCE FX 5200 PCI 128MB DDR W/TV 	4600/-



SR NO	WWW.CLUB-3D.COM [AUTHORIZED ATI MFG.]2 YRS WARRANTY	PRICES
1	ATI RADEON X800 PRO	29250/-
	475/450 X800 PRO 256 MB CRT+TV+DVI	
2	ATI RADEON 9800XT 	24000/-
	415/365 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 256 MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
3	ATI RADEON 9800PRO	14800/-
	380/340 AGP2/4/8 256BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

4	ATI RADEON 9600XT 	10550/-
	500/340 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
5	ATI RADEON 9600PRO 	9500/-
	400/300 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT BGA 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
6	ATI RADEON 9600 256MB DDR W/TV & DVI	8500/-
	400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
7	ATI RADEON 9600 128MB DDR W/TV & DVI	7550/-
	400/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

8	ATI RADEON 9550	6500/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT DDR 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
9	ATI RADEON 9550SE	5100/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT DDR 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

10	ATI RADEON 9200	5350/-
	250/200 AGP 2/4/8 128BIT 256MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
11	ATI RADEON 9200SE 	3125/-
	200/166 AGP 2/4/8 64BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	
12	ATI RADEON 9200SE PCI	4600/-
	200/166 PCI 2/4/8 128BIT 128MB DDR CRT+TV+DVI	

13	ATI RADEON 7000	2250/-
	64MB VE DUAL HEAD W/TV OUT&DVI


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 24, 2004)

www.nehruplaceithub.com ... Delhi prices ..


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 24, 2004)

hey dexty make this one sticky


----------



## aadipa (Jul 25, 2004)

dex, don't unless prices are gonna update regularly


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2004)

tech-arena.com maybe doing something about it.


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah i know that m8, but here some1 has to take up the responsibility...thats what i m saying.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2004)

let digit do the same.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2004)

let digit do the same.


----------



## hafees (Jul 26, 2004)

very useful thread. keep it going yaar


----------



## akshayt (Jul 26, 2004)

*htyy*

Some one please give ram prices.

Transcend prices are street prices.Price for Zion is street price and old-about 4-5months maybe.

Company                  Memory                         Speed                        Cost Transcend                 256                               333                        2900
Transcend                 256                               400                        3000
Transcend                 512                               333                        4900
Transcend                 512                                400                       5000
Cosair  Value Ram     512                               400                        5500
Kingston                    256                               400                       2800
Kingston                    512                               400                       5000
Kingston                    512                               333                       4600
Hynix                        256                                266                       2100
Simmtronics              256                                266                       1900
Digital Memory           256                               400                        2400
Digital Memory          512                                400                        4500
Zion                         256                                 333/400                 2350


----------



## rakee (Jul 28, 2004)

Blade u can do that...cant you?


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah i can but .......my prices wud be for Mumbai......and keeping them updated every now and then wud a pain. Hope u get my point.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 28, 2004)

Plz give us more prices,blade.


----------



## rakee (Aug 2, 2004)

k pla..i haveno idea whats the DVD Writer prices now.Can i get any below 5000..plz post what u know


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 2, 2004)

DVD writers single layered ones cost arnd 5.5 to 6k approx. Dual layered ones cost around 8.5 to 9 k.


----------



## rakee (Aug 3, 2004)

Whats the price of LG dual layered dvd writer?..i love using LG always..Liteon dvd writer seems to be cheap!


----------



## rakee (Aug 4, 2004)

Processors:
Intel:
 Intel P4 3GHz ( HT-800 MHz) - 10xxx
 Intel P4 2.8 GHz ( HT-800 MHz - 1MB Cache) - 8xxx 
 Intel P4 2.8 GHz ( 533 MHz) - 8xxx
 Intel P4 2.4 GHz ( HT-800 MHz- 512KB Cache) - 7xxx 
 Intel P4 2.4 GHz ( 533 MHz- 1MB Cache) - 5xxx
 Intel P4 2.26GHz ( 533 MHz - 512KB Cache) - 5xxx 
 Intel P4 1.5GHz ( 400 MHz - 256KB Cache) - 4xxx
 Intel Celeron 2.4 GHz - 3xxx
 Intel Celeron 2.0 GHz - 3xxx 
 Intel Celeron 1.7 GHz - 2xxx 

 AMD:
 AMD 3200XP ( 400 MHz, 512KB Cache) - 11xxx 
 AMD 3000XP ( 333 MHz, 512KB Cache) - 8xxx
 AMD 2800XP ( 333 MHz, 512KB Cache) - 6xxx 
 AMD 2600XP ( 333 MHz, 512KB Cache) - 4xxx 
 AMD 2400XP ( 266 MHz, 256KB Cache) - 3xxx 
 AMD 2200XP ( 266 MHz, 256KB Cache) - 3xxx 
 AMD 2000XP ( 266 MHz, 256KB Cache) - 2xxx

 Apple ipod 20 GB for Rs:22100
            40 GB for Rs:27400


----------



## shaunak (Aug 4, 2004)

ram prices:
333
hynix (radient tech)
128-1300
256-2100
512-3400
1 gb (do u realy want to know)?
zion (abascus peripherals)
128-1300
256-2500
266
hynix 
128 1200
256 1900

hynix radient tech: 022 28268686
abascus peripherals zion: 022 56923941


----------



## akshayt (Aug 4, 2004)

*REply*



			
				rakee said:
			
		

> Processors:
> Intel:
> Intel P4 3GHz ( HT-800 MHz) - 10xxx
> Intel P4 2.8 GHz ( HT-800 MHz - 1MB Cache) - 8xxx
> ...



The prices have changed a lot.Especially with amd,the 32bit cpus prices have been raised by 10-30% globally depending upon the model.

Intel P4 3GHz ( HT-800 MHz) -10800(Delhi)
Same+775socket-11800(Chennai and Delhi)
Intel P4 2.8 GHz ( HT-800 MHz - 512kb cache Cache) -8800
 Intel P4 2.8 GHz ( 533 MHz,512kb cache) - 7700+-
intel 2.8ghz also comes with prescott with 533mhz as well but 1mb cache.
 Intel P4 2.4 GHz ( HT-800 MHz- 512KB Cache) -5800
Intel 2ghz=4.2k or so

AMD:
All these amd prices can't be correct,infact none can since prices have gone up a lot for 32bit cpus while fallen a lot for 64bit cpus from 26july.
From the above given prices you may add 1-3k for amd.


----------



## jerry146 (Aug 5, 2004)

Bangalore prices:

*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/products.htm


----------



## rakee (Aug 5, 2004)

jerry thanks for the bangalore prices yaar


----------



## jerry146 (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah.. but i don't think these are updated with the bloody taxes by the new govt.


----------



## hafees (Aug 6, 2004)

I dont think these items cost this much. there should be a mistake. even in the remote places of KErala i can find these items far cheaper than this.


----------



## rakee (Aug 6, 2004)

*latest prices..mm..think so..8)*

CABINETS
---------------
Frontech1596 Blaze
Rs 1100 /-
FrontechP4 Elegant Cabinet
Rs 1100 /-
FrontechP4 Icon (White)Cabinet
Rs 1100 /-
I- Boxp4 513 Cabinet (Ivory Blue)
Rs 1250 /-
I- BoxP4 504 Cabinet (Black Silver)
Rs 1350 /-
MercuryKOB Oscar (Silver Black)
Rs 1200 /-
MercuryKOB Topaz (Black)
Rs 1225 /-
MercuryKOB 115
Rs 1100 /-
CD DUPLICATORS
-----------------
Enter1:5 Cd Duplicator
Rs 24500 /-
Tech Com1:7 CD to Cd Duplicator
Rs 28500 /-
Tech Com1:1 CD to Cd Duplicator
Rs 6250 /-
CD ROM DRIVES
----------------
LG52 X CD Rom Drive (Black)
Rs 950 /-
LG52 X Max
Rs 850 /-
Samsung52 X Max
Rs 850 /-
Samsung52 X Max Black
Rs 950 /-
CDWRITER
----------------
LG52 X Cd Writer
Rs 1950 /-
LG52 X Cd Writer (Black)
Rs 2200 /-
Samsung52 X Cd Writer (Black)
Rs 2200 /-
Samsung52 X Cd Writer
Rs 1900 /-
COMBO DRIVES
----------------------
LG52X Combo Drive
Rs 3500 /-
Samsung52 X Combo Drive
Rs 3400 /-
Samsung52 X Combo Drive (Black)
Rs 3800 /-
DIGITAL CAMERAS
------------------------
KODAK2.1 Mega Pixels
Rs 10600 /-
MercurySLIM CAM
Rs 8500 /-
MercuryCyberPix S-330
Rs 9500 /-
MercuryCyber Pix S-330 R
Rs 9500 /-
Mercury3.1 Deluxe Classic Cam
Rs 7900 /-
MercuryDCB 304
Rs 8500 /-
DISPLAY CARDS
-----------------
Digi ColorGe Force 4Ti 4200 (128 MB DDR)
Rs 7850 /-
Digi colourGe Force FX 5600 (128 MB DDR)
Rs 9650 /-
Digi colourGe Force FX 5200 (256 MB DDR)
Rs 7250 /-
Digi colourGe Force FX 5200 (128 MB DDR)
Rs 4550 /-
DigicolorGe Force FX 5600 (256 MB DDR)
Rs 10750 /-
GigabyteATI Radeon 7000 with 64 MB DDR
Rs 2700 /-
PineGe Force MX 440 64 MB with Tv out
Rs 2950 /-
PineGe Force 2MX 200 64 MB with Tv out
Rs 2550 /-
PineATI Radeon 7000 64 MB with Tv out
Rs 2550 /-
DVD ROM DRIVES
----------------------
LG16 X DVD
Rs 2250 /-
Buy Now
LG16 X DVD Drive (Black)
Rs 2450 /-
Liteon16 X DVD Drive (Black)
Rs 2200 /-
Samsung16 X DVD Drive (Black)
Rs 2300 /-
Samsung16 X DVD
Rs 2150 /-
DVD WRITERS
---------------------------
Pioneer4X DVD Writer
Rs 7950 /-
SonyDVD writer 4X
Rs 8500 /-
FIRE WIRE PRODUCTS
-----------------------
ZnterFirewire card IEEE 1394
Rs 850 /-
FLOPPY DISK DRIVE
--------------------------
Samsung1.44 MB
Rs 325 /-
Samsung1.44 MB Black
Rs 350 /-
Sony1.44 MB
Rs 400 /-
Sony1.44 FDD (Black)
Rs 350 /-
GAMING DEVICES
---------------------
FrontechFT Smartpen 12000 USB
Rs 5500 /-
FrontechGaming Wheel Voyager
Rs 2400 /-
LogitechWing Man Rumble Pad Gaming Device
Rs 2200 /-
LogitechWing Man Game Pad
Rs 1900 /-
LogitechWing Man Precision Game Pad
Rs 700 /-
LogitechWing Man Force Gaming Device
Rs 8500 /-
TyphoonPower Wheel
Rs 1450 /-
TyphoonRacer Wheel
Rs 899 /-
HARD DISK DRIVE
-----------------------
SAMSUNG80 GB Puma (7200 rpm)
Rs 3700 /-
SAMSUNG40 GB Puma (7200 rpm)
Rs 2850 /-
Samsung120 GB Puma (7200rpm)
Rs 5100 /-
Seagate146 GB SCSI Cheetha
Rs 35750 /-
Seagate120 Gb Serial ATA
Rs 6150 /-
Seagate120 GB Barracuda (7200 RPM)
Rs 4400 /-
Seagate18 GB Cheetah SCSI
Rs 5950 /-
Seagate73GB Cheetah SCSI
Rs 14500 /-
Seagate80 Gb Serial ATA
Rs 4200 /-
Seagate40 GB Barracuda (7200 RPM)
Rs 2550 /-
Seagate36 GB Cheetah SCSI
Rs 6950 /-
Seagate40 GB IDE (5400 RPM)
Rs 2450 /-
Seagate80 GB Barracuda (7200 RPM)
Rs 3300 /-
HEADPHONES
----------------
FrontechCordless headphone with FM
Rs 750 /-
GeminiHeadphone with Mic with FM
Rs 700 /-
I-SoundHeadphone with Mic (1660 MV)
Rs 300 /-
 I-SoundHeadphone with Mic (1860) MV
Rs 600 /-
TechcomHeadphone with mic (big)
Rs 150 /-
TechcomHeadphone with Mic (203)
Rs 200 /-
HUBS
-------
Adcom8 Port 10 Mbps
Rs 700 /-
Frontech8 Port 10 Mbps
Rs 800 /-
Scorpio16 Port HUB
Rs 1750 /-
Techcom8 Port 10 Mbps
Rs 700 /-
JOY STICKS
-------------------
LogitechWing Man Joystick Gaming Device
Rs 1200 /-
KEYBOARDS
-----------------
Benq108 Keys Keyboard
Rs 275 /-
I- KeySoft Key Full Multimedia 125 Keys (Black)
Rs 400 /-
I- KeyPower Key Multimedia 137 Keys + Scroll Wheel (White)
Rs 800 /-
i -KeyElite 124 Keys Multimedia Keyboard
Rs 1800 /-
i -KeyPower Key Multimedia 137 Keys + Scroll Wheel (Black)
Rs 850 /-
i -KeyPower Key Designer Multimedia 137 Keys + Scroll Wheel (Black)
Rs 1000 /-
I-Keysoft Dark MM
Rs 450 /-
LogitechMultimedia Key Board
Rs 600 /-
LogitechCordless Keyboard+Mouse
Rs 3250 /-
LogitechCordless Keyboard+Opt Mouse
Rs 5250 /-
Logitech104 Keys Keyboard
Rs 320 /-
LogitechMultimedia Keyboard + Mouse scroll (Black)
Rs 1200 /-
Samsung108 Keys
Rs 250 /-
TvseGold Ps2\AT
Rs 1300 /-
LAPTOPS
------------------
ACI ETHOSVIAÂ® Nehemiah 1Ghz
Rs 35699 /-
ACI EthosCentrino 1.4 Ghz Processor
Rs 50999 /-
ACI ETHOSIntelÂ® PentiumÂ®4 2.4 Ghz Processor
Rs 43859 /-
ECS Ethos AMDAthlon XP 2200+ Processor
Rs 38759 /-
MODEMS
-------------
D-Link56 KBPS Internal
Rs 600 /-
D-Link56 KBPS External
Rs 1900 /-
Techcom56 Kbps Internal
Rs 400 /-
MONITOR TFT / LCD
---------------------------
Benq15 " LCD
Rs 17400 /-
Benq17" LCD
Rs 27000 /-
LG15" TFT
Rs 18750 /-
PROVIEW14 " TFT Black Colour with Inbuilt Speakers
Rs 15000 /-
Samsung15 " TFT
Rs 19500 /-
Samsung17" TFT
Rs 31500 /-
MONITORS CRT
--------------------
LG17" Black Colour
Rs 6300 /-
LG17" Flatron Black Colour
Rs 8500 /-
LG15 " Colour Monitor 55 V
Rs 4700 /-
LG17 " Colour Monitor Studio Works 775 N
Rs 6200 /-
LGStudio Works 775 FT
Rs 8300 /-
LG15 " Black Colour
Rs 4800 /-
LG19" Colour Monitor 995 E
Rs 13750 /-
Proview15" Colour Monitor
Rs 4450 /-
Proview14" Colour Monitor
Rs 4350 /-
Samsung15 " Colour Monitor 56 V
Rs 4700 /-
Samsung17 " Dyna Flat Colour Monitor DFX
Rs 8400 /-
Samsung15 " Black Colour Monitor
Rs 4800 /-
Samsung17 " Colour Monitor 753 S
Rs 6300 /-
Samsung21 " Colour Monitor
Rs 29500 /-
Samtron17 " Monitor (Black)
Rs 6600 /-
Samtron19" Inch Color Monitor
Rs 13250 /-
Samtron17" Inch Color Monitor (Magic Bright)
Rs 8800 /-
MOTHERBOARDS
----------------------
Asrock845 GV P4
Rs 2900 /-
AsusA7V 8X MX
Rs 3700 /-
AsusA7V266 MX
Rs 3200 /-
D-Link865 Chipset
Rs 4200 /-
D-LinkGiga-byte 845 Intel chipset
Rs 22900 /-
Intel865 GVHZ
Rs 4500 /-
Intel845 GVSR (Presscot)
Rs 3750 /-
KryptonVIA Chipset
Rs 2950 /-
MercuryVIA 266 NDFSMX
Rs 2350 /-
MercuryIntel 845 GL Chipset
Rs 2500 /-
MOUSE
------------
FrontechOptical Scroll Mouse
Rs 350 /-
FrontechScroll Mouse
Rs 125 /-
FrontechUSB Scroll Mouse (Black)
Rs 250 /-
I- BallFire Ball Mouse (Beige/ Black)
Rs 450 /-
I- BallE-Mail Optical Mouse (Black)
Rs 700 /-
I- BallBlack Cat Optical Mouse
Rs 700 /-
I- BallSnow Cat Optical Mouse
Rs 700 /-
I- BallOpti Sleek Combo 5 Button Optical Mouse
Rs 750 /-
I- BallOpti Sleek Scroll Combo 5 Button Optical Mouse
Rs 750 /-
I- BallSmall Mouse Opti with 2 Extra Cover
Rs 1000 /-
I- BallE-Mail Mouse
Rs 450 /-
I-BallScroll Mouse
Rs 400 /-
IntexScroll Mouse
Rs 60 /-
LogitechOptical Scroll Mouse
Rs 600 /-
LogitechThree Button Mouse withPs2 Connector
Rs 325 /-
LogitechScroll Mouse with PS2 connector
Rs 350 /-
LogitechScroll Mouse (Black)
Rs 350 /-
MercuryCordless Mouse with Scroll Button
Rs 600 /-
SamsungScroll Mouse with Ps2 Connector
Rs 200 /-
SamsungOptical Mouse with ps/2 Connector
Rs 525 /-
TechcomOptical Mouse (Black)
Rs 350 /-
NETWORKCARDS
------------------
D-Linkpcima 10\100
Rs 2350 /-
Frontech10/100Mbps Ethernet Card
Rs 300 /-
Intel10/100 Mbps Ethernet Card
Rs 550 /-
Techcom10/100 Mbps Ethernet Card
Rs 300 /-
NETWORKING PRODUCTS
------------------------
D-LinkInternet Server
Rs 8250 /-
PEN DRIVES
-------------------
Enter512 Mb Pendrive
Rs 6750 /-
Pen DriveUSB 128MB
Rs 1750 /-
Pen DriveUSB 256 MB
Rs 3500 /-
PRINTERS
--------------
CanonI 320
Rs 4250 /-
CanonBJC 300 SP
Rs 6700 /-
CanonS200 SP
Rs 2650 /-
EpsonC 63
Rs 3800 /-
EpsonC43 SX
Rs 2500 /-
EpsonDot Matrix Lx-300+
Rs 6950 /-
EpsonLQ -1150
Rs 14150 /-
EpsonSP 915
Rs 13700 /-
EpsonC 82
Rs 9100 /-
EpsonSp 830
Rs 6600 /-
EpsonDot Matrix LQ-300+
Rs 9350 /-
EpsonFX-1170
Rs 10600 /-
EpsonStylus 1520
Rs 32250 /-
HPLJ 1010
Rs 10800 /-
HP3550
Rs 2650 /-
HP1210 3 in One
Rs 5950 /-
HP4255 4 in 1
Rs 9950 /-
HP5652 Printer
Rs 8650 /-
HP 5160
Rs 5850 /-
HPLJ 1015
Rs 14200 /-
HP LJ 1300
Rs 22500 /-
HP2410 All in One
Rs 17150 /-
HP2200 D
Rs 43200 /-
HPOJ G85
Rs 35400 /-
HPLaser Jet 5100
Rs 76500 /-
HP1180
Rs 16400 /-
HP 3650
Rs 3750 /-
TVSEMSP 345 Classic
Rs 12800 /-
TVSEMSP 245
Rs 9300 /-
TVSEMSP 250 XL
Rs 8150 /-
TVSEMSP 355 XL Classic
Rs 13700 /-
TVSE245 XL
Rs 10500 /-
TVSEHD 745
Rs 16500 /-
TVSEHD 755
Rs 17650 /-
WiproHQ 1040+DX
Rs 12250 /-
WiproLQ 1050+DX Gold
Rs 17750 /-
WiproLQ-1050 + DX
Rs 17800 /-
WiproEX 300
Rs 11250 /-
WiproLX 540
Rs 6900 /-
WiproLX 800
Rs 6950 /-
WiproLX 700
Rs 6950 /-
WiproEX 330+ DX
Rs 11100 /-
WiproLX 300
Rs 6950 /-
WiproLQ-540
Rs 9050 /-
PROCESSORS
--------------------
AMD2000+ Athlon
Rs 3100 /-
AMDAthlon 2400XP
Rs 4050 /-
AMDAthlon 2600XP
Rs 5100 /-
IntelCeleron 2.4 GHz
Rs 3750 /-
IntelPentium IV 2.4 Presscot
Rs 6250 /-
IntelCeloron 1.7 GHz
Rs 2850 /-
IntelCeleron 2.0 Ghz Processor
Rs 3300 /-
IntelPentium IV 2.26 Ghz
Rs 5800 /-
Intel Pentium IV2.8 GHz HT
Rs 9450 /-
Intel Pentium IV3.0 GHz HT
Rs 11750 /-
RAM
------------
Hynix128 MB DDR for P4 & AMD
Rs 1300 /-
Hynix256 MB DDR for P4 & AMD
Rs 2400 /-
HYNIX512 MB DDR for P4 & AMD
Rs 4100 /-
TA128 MB DDR For P4 & Amd
Rs 1300 /-
TA256 MB DDR For P4 & Amd
Rs 2400 /-
SCANNERS
------------
CanonLide 20
Rs 3600 /-
Canon646 U
Rs 3200 /-
HP7400 C
Rs 26775 /-
HP7450C
Rs 31650 /-
HP5470 C
Rs 17750 /-
HP3670 C
Rs 7050 /-
UMAXAstra 4600C
Rs 4950 /-
UMAXAstra 4700C
Rs 5200 /-
UMAXAstra 3600 C
Rs 3000 /-
UMAXAstra 5650 with Trans Adaptor
Rs 8500 /-
SCSI PRODUCTS
--------------------
.50 Pin SCSI Card
Rs 1750 /-
Adaptech2940 UW 68 Pin SCSI Card
Rs 2250 /-
SOFTWARES
-------------------
MicrosoftWindows 98 SE
Rs 3950 /-
MicrosoftWindows XP Home
Rs 3980 /-
MicrosoftMS-Windows 98 SE
Rs 3900 /-
MicrosoftWindows Millenium
Rs 3950 /-
MicrosoftWindows 2000 5 Users
Rs 33000 /-
Microsoftwindows 2000 Professional
Rs 7100 /-
MicrosoftMs Office Xp
Rs 8700 /-
MicrosoftOffice 2000 SBE
Rs 8700 /-
MicrosoftWindows XP Professional
Rs 6900 /-
SymantecNorton Antivirus 2004
Rs 1650 /-
SOUND CARDS
-----------------
Creative128 Vibra
Rs 700 /-
CreativeAudyigy II
Rs 6750 /-
Creative5.10
Rs 2250 /-
CreativePlatinum Audigy Internal
Rs 13250 /-
OEM32 Bit 4 Channel Card
Rs 450 /-
SPEAKERS
---------------
CreativeSBS 230
Rs 550 /-
Creative2.1 Inspire
Rs 2500 /-
Creative4 point Surround
Rs 3500 /-
Creative5.1 Model 5100
Rs 5850 /-
Frontech880 Watts 2.1 Speakers
Rs 500 /-
FrontechJIL 99 340 Watt
Rs 250 /-
FrontechFT SubWoofer 1380 Watt 2.1
Rs 900 /-
FrontechFT SubWoofer 1780 Watt 2.1
Rs 1100 /-
FrontechFT SubWoofer 1980 Watt 2.1
Rs 1250 /-
FrontechFT SubWoofer 2180 Watt 2.1
Rs 1400 /-
FrontechFT Sub Woofer 2280 Watt 4.1
Rs 2000 /-
FrontechFT Home Theatre System 4880 Watt 5.1
Rs 3800 /-
FrontechFT Sub Woofer 2080 Watt 2.1 with FM
Rs 1600 /-
FrontechFT Sub Woofer 2480 Watt 2.1 with FM
Rs 2300 /-
Mercury1980 Watts
Rs 1800 /-
Mercury440 Watts
Rs 350 /-
SPIKE BUSTERS
----------------
Frontech6 Sockets spike buster(universal)
Rs 200 /-
SWITCHES
------------
D-Link16 Port
Rs 4400 /-
D-Link24 Port
Rs 9250 /-
FrontechFT Hub-Switch 10/100Mbps 8 port
Rs 1500 /-
Frontech16 Port 10/100 Mbps
Rs 2450 /-
TAPE DRIVES
-----------------
IO Mega100mb without Media
Rs 5150 /-
IO Mega100 MB USB
Rs 4360 /-
IO Mega250 MB
Rs 7100 /-
IO Mega250MB Internal+Media
Rs 4200 /-
TV TUNER CARD
--------------------
FrontechFT TV Tuner Card with Remote (External)
Rs 2000 /-
MercuryTv Tuner Card without FM
Rs 1700 /-
PinnacleTv Tuner Card with FM
Rs 2850 /-
PinnacleTV Tuner Card without FM
Rs 2450 /-
Pixel ViewTV Tuner Card
Rs 2200 /-
PixelviewTV Tuner Card with FM
Rs 2550 /-
UPS
---------
APCUPS 500 VA
Rs 3100 /-
ESSMAUPS 500 VA
Rs 2000 /-
Mercury600 VA UPS
Rs 2000 /-
USB PRODUCTS
-------------------
EnterPCI to USB 2 Port Card
Rs 510 /-
EnterPCI to USB 4 Port Card
Rs 950 /-
FrontechFT PCI 2port USB Cards (Ver 1.1)
Rs 525 /-
FrontechFT PCI 2port USB Cards (Ver 2)
Rs 750 /-
FrontechFT Smartpen 6000 U PC Tablet
Rs 2850 /-
FrontechFT Smartpen 8000 USB
Rs 4300 /-
FrontechFT Palm Disk 2.5" USB Casing
Rs 1800 /-
FrontechFT Palm Disk 2.5" USB Casing
Rs 2300 /-
FrontechFT Compact Flash Card 32Mb
Rs 1750 /-
FrontechFT Compact Flash Card 64 MB
Rs 2600 /-
FrontechFT Smart Media Card 64 Mb
Rs 2300 /-
FrontechFT Card Reader 3in1 for CF/SMMD
Rs 2100 /-
VHS TO VCD CONVERTERS
-------------------------------
EnterVCD Producer Pro
Rs 4950 /-
EnterDVD Producer pro
Rs 8500 /-
PinnacleStudio PCTV+
Rs 3350 /-
PinnacleStudio DV with Editing S/W (MPEG1)
Rs 8800 /-
PinnacleStudio DV500 Plus with video editing software
Rs 4950 /-
PinnacleMP 20
Rs 10500 /-
WEBCAMERAS
--------------------
Frontechweb camera
Rs 850 /-
LogitechUSB WebCam
Rs 1750 /-
TechcomWeb Camera
Rs 800 /-
----------------------------------------******
:roll:I got all these prices from a hardware vendor here in Bangalore.I was told that all these prices were after the budjet..but i am not sure of this.The prices may be having 100 + or - in all other places.Have fun.


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

very very nice list dude .. keep it up


----------



## akshayt (Aug 6, 2004)

your cpu amd prices are cheaper than after the budget.
while other prices especially of the begining and middle are shy high


----------



## rakee (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok thx pal ..i am working on to upgrade the prices


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 6, 2004)

gr8 list rakee keep it up
thx a lot 4 ur efforts
plz try to include prices of dvd writers too


----------

